# WK195 (spanish)landsin Scrabster



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Watched this boat landing today,a converted Lowestoft/Yarmouth sidewinder. Spanish/? crew she had Wick on her stern was reg WK195 (ie local)she had what looked like a full set of mono nets stowed in big bins aft, she was landing in cardboard boxes(no way of checking what was inside no inspectors that I could see anyway) on to two big Spanish lorries,seems you get away with it if you'r just a pretend Scotsman. the name was BEDAR or something near that , the gray sells are not what they used to be


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Think it was the Brisan WK915 Bill
http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/fleet...hSimple&event_key=306344&search_type=advanced

The Miramar site is down so can't get the full details on her but I have this from another site

Built in 1961 by John Lewis & Sons Ltd. from Aberdeen(Scotland - UK), Brisan is a lovely Anglo-Spanish liner, operated by Futuremake Ltd. Former Eredene ( renamed Dawn Pearl and fished under that name until converted into a standby boat , reconverted back to a fishing boat in the late 1980's I think ) and Sea Star FH 670, she has been fitted with a transom stern, a full-length shelterdeck, a line hauler, a refrigerated hold as well as a 529kw Mirlees Blackstone engine.

LOA/RL/B/D(m): 32.3x32.3x7.05x3.44
GT 214.29

Best I can do just now Bill


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

P.S. only know what boat it was because there was a photo of her uploaded to the Trawlerphotos site today......not psychic lol


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Just came on to correct the name Davy but you've beat me to it ,definately looked like nets she had aft, 3 box /bins nearly the full beam width, they were neatly stowed but you could see the headlines /footropes etc


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I think the books and database is wrong and she is a netter only Bill. She may have been a liner originally but all the photos of her I can find show piles of old nets on her deck.


----------



## willowbankbear (Aug 16, 2007)

billmaca said:


> Watched this boat landing today,a converted Lowestoft/Yarmouth sidewinder. Spanish/? crew she had Wick on her stern was reg WK195 (ie local)she had what looked like a full set of mono nets stowed in big bins aft, she was landing in cardboard boxes(no way of checking what was inside no inspectors that I could see anyway) on to two big Spanish lorries,seems you get away with it if you'r just a pretend Scotsman. the name was BEDAR or something near that , the gray sells are not what they used to be



I bet there was no undersized cod end on her either Bill, or baskets tied in the cod end, nor a Blinder . Of course the locals never used thezse methods either Bill , did they (EEK) (EEK)


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I think what the UK and Southern Irish fishermen all hate is that our own Fishery Officers police them heavily ( well if the rules have to be kept to fair enough ) BUT when non-UK or Eire owned ( but can be registered ) boats come to the piers they are never checked for legal gear ( it is illegal and has been since 1990-91 for any Scottish fishing vessel to carry and use mono-filament gill nets , multi-mono is legal ) or for what they land. Sure we get the odd case where the Navy or SPFA cruiser catches one at sea and you see the headlines of a massive fine but I have witnessed a cruiser steaming through 8 Spanish flag boats to target a 60ft Scottish boat...........

All we ask is that if the rules must be adhered to then it is a level playing field and everyone gets checked ALL the time


----------



## willowbankbear (Aug 16, 2007)

Aye I ken what your saying Davie, but hows your Spanish?If you were the Navy n have the choice of a Scottish boat where the skipper has a buckie accent or 2 or 3 Spanish skippers & the language is no english just Spanish, what would you pick? Im sure they go for the easy option(Thumb) crap but thats life


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Aye but if the Spanish boats are UK/Irish reg then as a minimum they should have at least 1 English speaker onboard. Besides if they're like the rest of Europe they will all get English in school and should all be able understand enough to get by even if they pretend not to understand. As for the RN well they patrol the Irish Sea , off Northern Ireland , Channel and the North Sea. The SFPA only patrols the west of 4 degree line down to just south of the Stanton Banks. Can't see the SFPA paying to have a linguist aboard lol


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Heard the fisheries lads saw WK on her side and said no use goin round there we won't know what the Wickers are sayin!!!!!!!!! LOL Ouch!!


----------



## willowbankbear (Aug 16, 2007)

Ye should ken Wully, coz theres not a hell of a lot difference between my lingo & yers (Thumb)


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Stop it Bear proper tee n bowla is akin to mandarin Chinese


----------



## willowbankbear (Aug 16, 2007)

Que pasa senor?

Thats easier to say , "fits e crack er cheker , wid ye lek a fansa for yer brither ekka & wid ye drink e tea oot e bowla?" 

Ye have a point Donald


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Lik eh plaet ye piyed for id!!!!!( clean the plate you paid for your meal)


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok ok come on guys back to English please !!!!!


----------



## willowbankbear (Aug 16, 2007)

At wiz inglish Davie, for Wully anyway (Thumb)


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Davie Tait said:


> Think it was the Brisan WK915 Bill
> http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/fleet...hSimple&event_key=306344&search_type=advanced
> 
> The Miramar site is down so can't get the full details on her but I have this from another site
> ...


Davie
When named EREDENE was her registration A554?
Dave


----------

